# does anyone have a vertical stick burner?



## graybeard (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a used vertical but need some feedback.
Thanks,Smoke`N Pit Smoke King Deluxe 
beard


----------



## seboke (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey GB, I had one a home-made one (not made by me - no skills) that I really liked.  Let it go when I got a bigger model, but I miss it now for my backyard rig.  Here's a link that talks about some of the likes and dislikes  http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=17376

Ask yourself what you are looking for in a smoker.  How much meat will fit on one rack?  Remember that the rack closest to the fire box opening will get a LOT more heat, possibly even direct heat, than the upper racks, so don't plan to use the bottom ones much.  How thick is the metal?  For the price, will thin sheet metal (if that's what it is) that will rust away in a couple (?) of years be worth it?  How big is the firebox?  Big enough for sticks or chunks?

Got any specific questions?


----------



## graybeard (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Seboke. I added the name to it now. These weigh in @ 244 so it's thick metal. I've heard that these smokers eat up some wood and the heat is uneven but I can hande that. The lowest price is now $349 and I can buy this used one for $150. I offered 100 and got slammed. SOS, I don't need it but I'm strung out and can't get enough smoke!


----------

